
Ask HN: How did you know it was time to change careers or something else? - DjiboutiJon
Hello HN. I know this isn&#x27;t really related to tech but echoing some of the other AskHNs I&#x27;ve seen before, I really trust this community to give grounded advice so I thought I&#x27;d try.<p>How did you know when it was time to change jobs? Or how did you know you were burnt out? How did you know that what you felt wasn&#x27;t normal perturbations of psychological homeostasis and actually something systemic?<p>I moved to SF over a year ago for a job and the transition hasn&#x27;t exactly been graceful. I feel like the last 18 months has been a series of highest highs and lowest lows- both in work and outside. And each time I ask myself, what&#x27;s the problem is it me or the environment? Do I push through and suck it up and learn? Is that what everyone else is doing? Is the issue deeper than a lack of motivation at work, or a lack of friends? How did you know it was time to make a meaningful change or seek help?
======
SpecieCo
I am not sure about seeking help part, if you feel you are at that stage its
most likely time to look for help professionally or call an old friend or
familey or something out of the blue. What do you actually like to do?

I would #1 delete FB/IG. #2 go for a run or walk #3 eat regularly #4 put
yourself out there, do something to level yourself out. Sounds like you are a
very up or down type person. You need something to balance that out.

~~~
DjiboutiJon
Thank you for the advice. I've been off social media for a year or so,
exercise 3-5 times a week, and eat breakfast lunch and dinner. I like the
notion of seeking more balance.

Thanks again.

